# Noodles cosipet trouser suit arrived.



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe, Noodle looks not too impressed. how is she taking it?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Noodle looks cute! Now is this something they wear outside?? If so how does she go pee and poo seems closed up under her belly??? Very handy though cause almost the whole leg is covered!


----------



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

aahh Noodle looks very cute in her new coat. What a great idea, I need to get one for Oscar as I am really getting fed up of bathing him after almost every walk.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Noodle's coat looks a good fit - what size did you get and roughly how big is the lovely Noodle.
I bought a coat for Kiki last winter and it was a rubbish fit - the front legs were too loose and when she walked her paw would disappear up the leg of the coat and she'd then fall on her nose... I wound the legs up a couple of turns that solved that problem, but then the neck hole was no huge that she got incredibly wet inside - plus the coat may have been shower proof, but not up to dashing through wet grass etc. It would be wet inside and out after our walk and Kiki was not nearly as dry as she kept in her fleece.
The coat I got was a prodog rain suit with a zip along the back and elasticated legs. The size I bought was the one recommended for a terrier...

I would love a rain coat that works as much as I love her equafleece it does almost get waterlogged in heavy rain and must be quite heavy - although it does still keep her dry. Do let us know how Noodle gets on this weekend - the weather forecast does look vile


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

That looks like a great raincoat. Think we will all need them this w/end!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> awe, Noodle looks not too impressed. how is she taking it?


She does looked a bit peed off! I'll let you know how she gets on after the weekend.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> Noodle looks cute! Now is this something they wear outside?? If so how does she go pee and poo seems closed up under her belly??? Very handy though cause almost the whole leg is covered!


Yes they wear it outside, it's a rain coat, there is good tummy coverage but there is a gap for going to the loo.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

vickie said:


> aahh Noodle looks very cute in her new coat. What a great idea, I need to get one for Oscar as I am really getting fed up of bathing him after almost every walk.


Me to, I'm hoping this eliminates that.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Noodle's coat looks a good fit - what size did you get and roughly how big is the lovely Noodle.
> I bought a coat for Kiki last winter and it was a rubbish fit - the front legs were too loose and when she walked her paw would disappear up the leg of the coat and she'd then fall on her nose... I wound the legs up a couple of turns that solved that problem, but then the neck hole was no huge that she got incredibly wet inside - plus the coat may have been shower proof, but not up to dashing through wet grass etc. It would be wet inside and out after our walk and Kiki was not nearly as dry as she kept in her fleece.
> The coat I got was a prodog rain suit with a zip along the back and elasticated legs. The size I bought was the one recommended for a terrier...
> 
> I would love a rain coat that works as much as I love her equafleece it does almost get waterlogged in heavy rain and must be quite heavy - although it does still keep her dry. Do let us know how Noodle gets on this weekend - the weather forecast does look vile


I'll let you know how it holds up in the rain.
Noodle measures 18inches from neck to bum but I read in the reviews that they come up big so I didn't buy the 18inch I bought the 16inch.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It's on my shopping list x 2!
I don't want a winter of wet soggy poos.
Noodle looks gorgeous - she wears it well xx


----------

